# deutsche weiblichkeiten 6x



## schwootz (21 Okt. 2010)




----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2010)

super, danke


----------



## Weltenbummler (21 Okt. 2010)

Ein sehr schöner Bilder Mix .


----------



## Germane20 (21 Okt. 2010)

Super Danke von der ersten hätte ich gerne noch mehr Bilder.
Das ist doch Biggi Bardot oder?


----------



## fredclever (21 Okt. 2010)

Danke dafür.


----------



## flr21 (22 Okt. 2010)

wunderschön . Dankeschön


----------



## Tiedchen46 (22 Okt. 2010)

:thx:mal was anderes.Super


----------



## Sammy08 (23 Okt. 2010)

Danke für die Bilder, aber ist Michelle Hunziker nicht Italienerin?


----------



## couriousu (24 Okt. 2010)

ich denke, es könnte in der Schweiz für einen 'ganz schönen' Ärger sorgen, Michelle Hunziker unter 'deutsche Weiblichkeiten' einzureihen


----------



## schwootz (24 Okt. 2010)

entschuldigung für michelle aber die ist so oft im deutschem fernsehn das sie schon als deutsche mal durchgehen kann :WOW:


----------

